# Shooting Little Bear's Brass Monkey LD



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Take a look!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sweet sling and sweet shooting.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shooter! Nice shooting!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

+2


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LD = Lil' Devil
It's one of my favorites!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Good video. Little Bear makes good looking slingshots.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys! I noticed a dislike on the YouTube video. My deepest apologies to whomever. Truly sorry that it didn't meet your approval. Hopefully, we'll get better with time.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I noticed a dislike on the YouTube video. My deepest apologies to whomever. Truly sorry that it didn't meet your approval. Hopefully, we'll get better with time.


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

whoever disliked is blind and retarded because that is great shooting and a beautiful slingshot


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, only a jealous person dislike this beautiful slingshot or your good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshot, almost too pretty to shoot.

But not in your hands!

I'd have to edit a loop to make my shooting look that consistent shot after shot.


----------

